
Karate Club: A Python library for unsupervised machine learning on graphs - benitorosenberg
https://github.com/benedekrozemberczki/KarateCluB
======
benitorosenberg
Documentation:
[https://karateclub.readthedocs.io/en/latest/](https://karateclub.readthedocs.io/en/latest/)

Karate Club is an unsupervised machine learning extension library for
NetworkX.

Karate Club consists of state-of-the-art methods to do unsupervised learning
on graph structured data. To put it simply it is a Swiss Army knife for small-
scale graph mining research. First, it provides network embedding techniques
at the node and graph level. Second, it includes a variety of overlapping and
non-overlapping community detection methods. Implemented methods cover a wide
range of network science (NetSci, Complenet), data mining (ICDM, CIKM, KDD),
artificial intelligence (AAAI, IJCAI) and machine learning (NeurIPS, ICML,
ICLR) conferences, workshops, and pieces from prominent journals.

